
Ask HN: Looking for historical ip whois data – suggestions? - swsieber
I&#x27;m looking to process (for a research project) some historical access logs that record the ip. As part of that, I&#x27;m using the ip whois data to map each access to an the entity listed by the ip whois data (yes, there a lot of caveats there).<p>I&#x27;m hoping to find a good source of historical ip whois data because the logs are old enough that some of the ips have changed ownership and so the ip whois data being returned isn&#x27;t valid anymore.<p>From my research, arin has a very rate limited whowas data, and apnic has a pretty good service, but only for their IPs (not sure if the arin service covers non-arin IPs).<p>Are there any services that I&#x27;m missing? I&#x27;d love to find a good service with reasonable rate limit &amp; api, even if it costs money. Or is this all there is?
======
codebje
If you just want to know a unique identifier for an entity holding INR, look
at the extended delegated statistics data, published daily by each RIR
recording an opaque, but stable, identifier for the holder of a resource
block.

[http://ftp.lacnic.net/pub/stats/lacnic/](http://ftp.lacnic.net/pub/stats/lacnic/)

[https://ftp.arin.net/pub/stats/arin/](https://ftp.arin.net/pub/stats/arin/)

[https://ftp.ripe.net/pub/stats/ripencc/](https://ftp.ripe.net/pub/stats/ripencc/)

[https://ftp.apnic.net/stats/apnic/](https://ftp.apnic.net/stats/apnic/)

[https://ftp.afrinic.net/pub/stats/afrinic/](https://ftp.afrinic.net/pub/stats/afrinic/)

